# Need to get my Gun Dipped



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I am looking for a place to get my old 870 dipped for a good price. Any suggestions? I live in Freeport so the closer the better.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Do a search, there is tons of threads on that. Member Mcole does them in Milton.


----------

